# Community style Bathrooms



## Riley16 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi guys, i'm new here and was looking for some genuine advice on how to deal with Community Style Bathrooms in college next year. I will be a freshman and have only shared a bathroom with my sister who knows about my condition. Next year I will have to change to sharing three toilets with my entire floor and I don't know what to do if I have a flare up. This really isn't something I want others to know about but with the proximity to all facets of the bathroom in one tiny space, how do I deal with it? I don't want this to hold me back next year.


----------

